

INFOGRAPHIC: Why JavaScript is the Future of Programming - deconq
http://www.codeconquest.com/infographic-why-javascript-is-the-future-of-programming/

======
deconq
Please share with your friends.

~~~
pedalpete
There is no need to ask people to share with their friends. If the content is
valuable, it will get shared.

